# Albany Area Hunting Reports



## jaybird69 (Oct 12, 2007)

My property is near Lake Blackshear and the bucks are a little ahead of the game so far this year. I am seeing numerous "breeding-sized" scrapes and large rubs. The acorns are falling and the deer are hitting them hard. Believe it or not, I have watched bucks chase does already. I have never seen this so early in the year. The most consistent pattern right now is hunting food and water sources. We have a man-made water source on our property and the deer are hitting it hard. This cool snap should really get the bigger bucks up and moving.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 12, 2007)

Jay,
Thanks for this!
Sue


----------



## pagejs (Oct 19, 2007)

Is there any public land in the Albany area to hunt on?  I found the WMA's but I'm new to them and just figured out you can only go there on certain dates.  If anyone knows of any lease openings, please share.  Just looking for somewhere to bring the kids that's not too far.
Jon


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2007)

Double check the regs on this, but the closest WMAs open to gun huntin` around Albany are Hanahatchee and Mayhaw, I think. Chickasawhatchee is more regulated on the dates.


----------



## Hammack (Oct 21, 2007)

I will throw this in.  Hanahatchee should be a good hunt.  One of the DNR officers that works the park lives right down the road from me, and he told me the other day that hardly no one ever shows to hunt up there, and he has seen some nice deer the past few weeks.  If the pressure is low like he said then it might be a great hunting trip.


----------



## BASSIN (Oct 27, 2007)

*Early rut?*

I also hunt in upper Northeast Lee Co. on Lake Blackshear and am seeing rutting activity already. The bucks are usually never pushing does this early, or picking at them. I hunted Thursday morning and saw 3 or 4 good bucks with their heads down checking does. I also saw a sure enough hause with a big doe while heading back to the cabin in my truck. Don't know what gives, but it is definitely early early


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 27, 2007)

So we can't really rely on what the "experts" say?
Sue


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 28, 2007)

I Have Been Seeing A Lot Of Scrapes And Rubs, But No Deer. Has The Moon Phase Or Weather Affected Anyone In This Area? It Is Strange Because I Have Never Seen More Sign And Can't Locate When/where They Are Moving. I Have Hunted At First Light And Until Dark. Any Suggestions?

Brian


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 29, 2007)

Brian,
Have you been hunting midday? Someone told me he believed the deer fed after midnight, perhaps, because of the full moon...then, waited so many hours again...like we do for the next meal. That's just a suggestion.
Sue


----------

